# [Video] Male bird sings Seinfeld theme to attract females



## Daniel (Mar 17, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KOFy8QkNWWs


----------



## Domo (Mar 17, 2010)

:rofl: Oh god i can't stop laughing


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Mar 17, 2010)

That's astounding!


----------



## Domo (Mar 17, 2010)

David Baxter said:


> That's astounding!


:lol: I don't know why but that cracked me up just as much as the video.

I want one!


----------

